# Die Völker 2 Gold



## Toast mit Mett (20. Januar 2010)

*Die Völker 2 Gold*

Hey!

Ich würde ganz gern das oben genannte Game zibbeln. Nur leider läuft es nicht ganz
Habe folgendes Sys Vista Ultimate 64bit. Den Kompatibilitätsmodus stellte ich auch schon um (XP mit SP2, 95 und 98), nun kam zwar das Hauptmenü, doch endete alles mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm (ingame Curser wird noch angeziegt). 
Das Spiel lieferte auch ein Tool mit. Durch Google erfuhr ich das man es auf sicher und langsam stellen kann und dann sollte es auch unter Vista laufen.
Der neuste Patch ist auch schon installiert. Googeln brachte auch kein Erfolg. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. 

Sys: AMD Phenom X4 955 BE; HD 4890 1GB; 4GB OCZ DDR3; Asus M4A78T-E


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Völker 2 Gold*

vlt. versuch es zusätzlich noch mit rechtsklick auf die exe und als Administrator starten - aber ansonsten... ^^


----------



## Azuroz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Völker 2 Gold*

Ich habe es auch nicht zum laufen bekommen.
Wollte Völker 1 zocken, aber als das nicht ging bin ich zusätzlich an Völker 2 verzweifelt.
Selbst der XP Modus von Windows7 schafft das nicht oO


----------



## Toast mit Mett (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Völker 2 Gold*



Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt. versuch es zusätzlich noch mit rechtsklick auf die exe und als Administrator starten - aber ansonsten... ^^




Danke, hat leider nichts bewirkt.


----------

